# Unknown robot (identified by 'bot*') sperren



## Ador (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ein Robot/Spider verursacht bei uns extrem viel Traffic und daher wollen wir ihn sperren, weil er mit sicherheit nicht ok ist.
Sehen tue ich das über AWStats. Der Übeltäter wird als: 
Unknown robot (identified by 'bot*')
bezeichnet und hat bisher im Monat Mai 43.46 GB traffic verursacht. Als Vergleich, der GoogleBot hat: 4.42 GB und das ist auch vollkommen ok.

Wie sperren wir diesen Bot nun, würde es über die htaccess machen, habe ja aber keine IP oder so, wie mach ich das nun?

mfg


----------



## Parantatatam (20. Mai 2011)

Wie kann das passieren, dass du die IP-Adresse nicht hast? Die müsste doch mitgeloggt werden.


----------



## Ador (20. Mai 2011)

Mh, vielleicht werden die ja auch mitgeloggt, wo müsste ich gucken?


----------



## Parantatatam (20. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne AWStats nicht. Entweder wird es in einer Datenbank oder einer Logdatei gespeichert. Da müsstest du mal nachsehen, ob du entsprechendes findest.


----------

